# BBQ Sauce, Dipping Sauce, Finishing Sauce, BBQ Glaze ???????



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 14, 2005)

All,
     I'm still trying to pin down the meaning of some terms. I have some ideas but I thought I'd put it before the experts. What's the difference between BBQ sauce, dipping sauce, finishing sauce and BBQ glaze? I sort of think they are all the same thing but are they in fact? Also, is there a difference in the time in the smoking process in which the various sauces are applied?

Thanks,
Bill Smith


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 25, 2005)

I just noticed this post has not been touched so I will give you my answer on the matter..

all of the things you mentioned are all ways to use the sauce. My sauce for instance can be used to glaze the meat during cooking or as a finishing sauce right before removal such as ribs or meat loaf, it can be used at a dipping sauce at the table for the meat, french fries, onion rings, etc.

I have seen sauces that would not work well in all of these venues but for the most part it all depends on how you want to use it.

I hope this helps you some :) 

BTW, If anyone is interested in acquiring my recipes read on... 

My sauce recipe can be obtained at:

http://www.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-na...ub-recipe.html and is great on everything. I also have a rub recipe which goes well with the sauce and both can be purchased at a great price. No more store bought or mediocre internet recipes that do not work well. These are results from years of trial and error and thousands of happy fans.


----------

